# inexpensive lighting - strobes



## ryan7783 (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some decent, yet, inexpensive strobes? I've checked ebay but I never know if any of those are decent enough to work with. I'm new to lighting equipment so any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to spend a crazy amount of money but I would like something half way decent. Please help


----------



## jtmorales (Nov 11, 2008)

Take a look at the Patterson Interfit line. They have quite a few "kits" that are real nice for starters. I use the Patterson Interfit 300 kit and I love it. They have several different power options and kit options as well. Both B&H and Adorama have them.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 11, 2008)

You could even consider getting a couple cheap strobes like the SB-200 and using them as optical slaves sitting on some cheap $20 tripods.  That's a really a great bang for the buck.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 11, 2008)

Check out http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I am a dork but I got some shop lights from Sears and put a sheet 6 inches in front of them. Makes a great light. I spent $40 on the 2 lights.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 11, 2008)

Watch out for those halogen shop lights, the might burn something that is 6" in front of them...and I wouldn't want to be a model who has to sit in front of them for any length of time.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 12, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> Can anyone recommend some decent, yet, inexpensive strobes? I've checked ebay but I never know if any of those are decent enough to work with. I'm new to lighting equipment so any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to spend a crazy amount of money but I would like something half way decent. Please help


 
What's a strobe, what's a crazy amount of money, and what are you wanting to use them for?

2 200w/s monolight kit which is almost a rebranded Elinchrom D200, iirc. $319: http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/CF0502K1/

Or you can get some used Vivitar 283's for about $35 a piece on ebay and have some that's more portable.


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe i'm confused - i'm looking for a constant source of light to use as a main source and a secondary source. 

I appreciate the help thus far


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 12, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> maybe i'm confused - i'm looking for a constant source of light to use as a main source and a secondary source.
> 
> I appreciate the help thus far


 
You are. Those are called constant lights. A strobe is a light that fires a quick pulse of light, like a strobe light. A flash is a strobe. A strobe is a flash. A constant light is a light bulb.


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for setting me straight. now who can suggest some good, inexpensive CONSTANT lights?

i like working with a flash but i'm getting more into modeling work and it looks like i'm going to need some more equipment

Is the kit that you suggested before going to be in line with what i need?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2008)

> i like working with a flash but i'm getting more into modeling work and it looks like i'm going to need some more equipment


If you are going to be shooting people, then I'd suggest looking into strobes/flash rather than constant lights.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 12, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> A constant light is a light bulb.


 I have no idea why, but that comment made me laugh


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 12, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If you are going to be shooting people, then I'd suggest looking into strobes/flash rather than constant lights.




ok well knowing that now, what are my options?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 12, 2008)

you could start by looking at the Alien Bees, they are a great inexpensive strobe with lots of choices for light modifiers

http://www.alienbees.com


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 12, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> you could start by looking at the Alien Bees, they are a great inexpensive strobe with lots of choices for light modifiers
> 
> http://www.alienbees.com


 
The genisis Kit above is probably cheaper and the accessories are compatible with Elinchrom lights. I own bees, but my next purchase will probably be Elinchrom or some other better brand.



ryan7783 said:


> ok well knowing that now, what are my options?


 
Read:
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html

All principals here can be applied to larger lights.

After you read you really need to set two things before looking; what is your budget and do you need portability or power?

You can buy monolights and battery packs but they'll get expensive. You can also use speed lights off camera and can get them for cheap, but they just won't have the power that a "studio strobe" will. Most hotshoe mounted studio lights are around 60w/s, iirc. The monolight kit I posted is 200w/s per light. Some are more than 1200w/s.

There are several reasons why you'd want strobes over constant lights for people. Constant lights are often called hot lights because they get hot. Not all do, but a lot do. Using modifiers becomes difficult as you have to watch the heat and watch for anything catching on fire. You'll also make your model sweat. They also take much more power to get as much light as a low powered flash. A 150watt bulb will even come close to the amount of light a 200w/s strobe will put out. Less light means you have to use wider apertures and slower shutter speeds which can lead to camera shake, dof problems, and motion blur. Flashes also create a 2nd exposure. Generally you can't shoot over 1/200 or 1/250 with a flash, but the duration of a flash burst is what contributes to stopping motion. Some flashes have a duration of about 1/30,000. That's equivalent to using a shutter speed that fast if you're using a flash.

There's a lot more to it as well. Read Strobist.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought my kit off Ebay - it's a kit that goes on Adorama for $1200 and I paid $400- never used! It's continuous lighting (strobes are SO much nicer IMO). But, with all the equiptment I have - I rarely use it. It's to HOT. My models melt. I use my shoe mount flash with a cord that connects the flash to the camera and a one of the stands that came with my kit. Or, buy a pocket wizzard and dont bother with the cord. Easy and it works great. I would suggest using more than one shoe mount flash though


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 12, 2008)

visualpoetry said:


> I bought my kit off Ebay - it's a kit that goes on Adorama for $1200 and I paid $400- never used! It's continuous lighting (strobes are SO much nicer IMO). But, with all the equiptment I have - I rarely use it. It's to HOT. My models melt. I use my shoe mount flash with a cord that connects the flash to the camera and a one of the stands that came with my kit. Or, buy a pocket wizzard and dont bother with the cord. Easy and it works great. I would suggest using more than one shoe mount flash though



I think I might spring for another Vivitar 285HV, shoot through umbrella, and another stand then get a couple pocket wizards. Thanks for the help, everyone


----------



## Ron_Uriel (Mar 15, 2009)

There are some inexpensive worthwhile monolights that can get anyone started with studio photography without tearing your pockets. I've recently reviewd such monolight (Bought from B&H, brand name is Impact) and was very satisfied with the results. You can read my review here. A single monolight kit (including a stand and a softbox) costs around $140-$150 and a two monolight kit can be as cheap as $200. In terms of value for money, the Impact is the best inexpensive offer I've found.


----------

